# Hall Of Shame Reels



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Name your hall of shame reels... reels to avoid at all cost...

1. Javis Walker Reels (All of them)
2. Penn Craptivas
3. Black Mitchell Nautils
4. Okuma Avengers
5. Shimano Stinkdonas (Sedonas)


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

1. Again, Jarvis Walker
2. Again, Captivas
3. Watch out for the ones with the button you press that come in really cool colors with scooby-doo or mickey mouse on the side. They may be cheap, but they aren't very corrosion resistant and have only about 2 lbs of max drag. What's worse, I can only get about 180 yards on a pendulum cast and 8nbait using the rod they include to entice me further.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

1) Shimono Sedona (bent shaft and stuck spool)
2) Brown clearance browning reels that literally exploded on big smallmouth bass


My Avenger AV50 is holding up pretty good for tossing metal in the surf w/ 30# pp and 30# mono as the googan set-up for my buddies who can't cast conventional on PB trips for bass/blues casting diamond jigs ....cross my fingers...but at 18 bucks on e-bay who cares!!


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

okuma anything


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

- Last years Stradics have been very disappointing (Burned out drags)
- Okuma Avengers 
- Quantum prior to the PT series 
- Anything Rapala,Browning,Shakspeare
- Walmart specials


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Have to disagree*

With the Penn captivas I have 3 of them and have not had ANY problems with them. I have to say that I have Okuma, Penn, Shimano and Fin-nor and really havent had any major problems.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I've not had any problems with the Okuma Avenger I have. It has held up to some punishing fish and still casts well, runs smooth, and gives me enough drag to put some stick on the fish.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yea ... Why all the hate towards a Captiva? I have been using them for 2 years now and I have no complaints. They don't fit all applications (mainly heavy surf) but they do work great for others.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

While I'll agree with the Shakespeares, my Sedona has worked well for me and hasn't given me any serious problems.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

okimavich said:


> While I'll agree with the Shakespeares, my Sedona has worked well for me and hasn't given me any serious problems.


My Sedona has does well for me as well. Many big fish and 5 years of surf abuse never a problem. Landed a 45in red on it and it did not complain....
my list
1 cabelas travel reel worked onces and locked up.
2 cabelas fresh water something...
3 walmart special I bought to have fun on a vacation once and all it did is clack and lock up.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Okuma first and foremost, Next would be anything 19.99 or less at walmart, Kmart or Dicks, Shakespeare and South Bend. I've never had any problems with my Tica's, Shimanos, Daiwas or penns....Oh yeah...The Jarvis walker are JUNK.....


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

question is, who the heck is Jarvis Walker?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well I have two Sedona's 4 or 5 year old and a 2 year old. They have not failed me yet the older one has been beat to **** and still works just fine, the newer one just does not have the mile on it for me to comment. I Also have a Black 6500 Nautilis I use this thing at the Lesner throwing 2oz jigs into tha current and dragging the fish out(20-30lb braid) It still has not wimpered in the 3 years I have had it(I would have rather had the yellow with the lower gear ratio). Maybe I'm lucky so far. Oh the other Sedona job is the same as the Nautilis it is the backup.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> question is, who the heck is Jarvis Walker?


they're made by bimini bay outfitters, same company as tsunami, ande, and some others.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

You can purchase most Sedona models for under $50.00 plus shipping. Most of us are using them in a saltwater/sand environment, catching some pretty good sized fish on them. How can you possibly complain when they go bad. They're under 50 bucks for pete's sake.


Last year I picked up several at a local shop here on the OBX on sale for $39.99. Thought they'd be ideal for the grandkids to knock around. All are still purring like a kitten.


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

SeaSalt said:


> question is, who the heck is Jarvis Walker?


javis, ande rods, tsunami, binimi bay......all of the CRAP is from a distributor, Folsom. They dont mfg or put any input into design... they send cheap product over to china for it to be KNOCKED OFF>.... they are the biggest rip off to the fishing industry.;........thats all they do is knock off....... they copy design......try not supporting them........

they are both a customer and a competitor....aint right......


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> question is, who the heck is Jarvis Walker?


Wasn't he the guy on Survivor a couple seasons ago 


I have the Captiva and really enjoy it for Bridge fishin' for stripers and using at the Narrows for tossin' plastics. The drag seems to hold up (crankin' up 30' on the Rt 50 bridge) very nicely. 

I thought the Shimano Baitrunners were the shizbomb (when I first started fishin'), but I realize that they too have their application but are extremely HEAVY. And not good for distance. So I have this heavyy a$$ 6500 Baitrunner that doesn't throw very well and is too heavy for lure applications, what the heck do I use it for? Live lining at Romancoke?


----------



## kermic (Aug 15, 2006)

i agree with you again rudde dogg... i have 2 captivas - love them, never had a problem with them over 2 yrs. what is all the anti-sentiment towards captivas? Don't get it... 
I even use a silverado in freshwater- still buy penn over shimano or daiwa or okuma anyday!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I've got a pair of Quantum cabo PTS reels. They're smooth, but heavy as heck for their size. I wouldn't buy them again. I also got their open face cabo conventional. Shaft broke on the first hook set. Very disappointing given the price of the reel, but their customer service was very good. Sent me a new reel right away, but I still have not used it. The Cabo's are definitely not crap, but they are not worth the money.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Finger and Claws,
Live lining at Choptank when there is a drought...blues, trout and Rock will swallow that livelined spot so fast you'll wet your pants when you line starts to fly.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> Finger and Claws,
> Live lining at Choptank when there is a drought...blues, trout and Rock will swallow that livelined spot so fast you'll wet your pants when you line starts to fly.


make sure you take Husky with you when you go to Choptank. he is good at catching spot!! Just ask other guys... hee hee...


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

fishbait said:


> The Cabo's are definitely not crap, but they are not worth the money.


i'll have to agree with you on that one. i have 2 cabo spinners, a 20 & 30. i love them, but not sure if the price tag fits.

on the other hand, my catalyst 20 pts is probably the best bang for the buck reel i've ever owned.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

uncdub13 said:


> on the other hand, my catalyst 20 pts is probably the best bang for the buck reel i've ever owned.


thats going to be the next discussion. "Best Bang for the Bucks Reels"


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I bought a Shimano Sedona for my son last year and its been a great reel thus far. Of course, we haven't abused it but its working really smooth and steady...just my 2 cents...CHEERS!! :beer:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> thats going to be the next discussion. "Best Bang for the Bucks Reels"


Penn Captivas


----------



## kermic (Aug 15, 2006)

I agree fingers- best bang for your buck... captivas!!!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I have to disagree about the Okuma I've had nothing but joy with it


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

I have 3 shakespeares and have never had a problem after 4 years of use. i just take care of em never had a lock up, never had a drag burn up. they have been great reels for the price. of corse you can get better if you pay more but they have been good to me and are pretty reliable as long as you take care of them and use them how they were intended. they are not the best of the best but they are still good reels


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

kermic said:


> i agree with you again rudde dogg... i have 2 captivas - love them, never had a problem with them over 2 yrs. what is all the anti-sentiment towards captivas? Don't get it...
> I even use a silverado in freshwater- still buy penn over shimano or daiwa or okuma anyday!!



captivas, i had two,still have one for a junker reel i use for catching bluegills and stuff,anti reverse is shotty/inconsistant, both the same size(holds bout 150/10lb), with any drag the frame flexes and feels liek its gonna snap..the anti reverses on both were broken within 2 months of use on the pier, not even beach...the line didnt lay on even....stepdad had a big one for an anchor 8000 size,the reel foot snapped on the cast, and he dont cast hard

my hall of shame

captiva
okuma
most shakespeare

I do have one shakespeare, a "longcast" that i bought at walmart about 5 years ago to wade in the sound with and just beat up, so i didt have to worry bout it, reel cost me about 10$...after 5 years of bass fishing,carp fishing, wading/ dunking(completely submerged) at OI and the sound,and whatever else without ever cleaning it...ever..i finally took it apart about 2 weeks ago to clean it, an everything was 100% ok...NO rust or corosion on the gears or shafts or anywhere else...there was no grease or oil left in tehre, but nothing was messed up....i regreased it and will continue to use it..


----------



## kermic (Aug 15, 2006)

chris- I use both my captivas on the beach throwing plugs for stripers. have caught 3 to 30 pounders, and everything in between. I have never, ever had one issue with the drag or reel seat or any other part for that matter. I have abused the hell out of both these reels as I use them in the beach, off a jetty, off a bridge, and inshore bay fishing. Under every condition both these reels work like I just bought them. Someone on here mentioned they were some "lemons" floating around, and that could be your case. In my case I can't disagree more. I use both the 4000 & 5000.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Maybe he ran into a bad batch or something or he gets to fish with his every day. I have several from the real small (2000) to the largest and they have all performed very well with no slippage or anything. I have since switched to Daiwa Emcast but thats because I have turned my attention to surf fishing as of late but my captivas are still in use on my pier and boat rods


----------



## kermic (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks cygnus- yet another person who can atest that the captivas are well worth their $. just curious cygnus- why not use your captivas on the beach? I've had no problems whatsoever on the beach as well. Why the emcast?


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I have the Penn Captiva 5000 baitrunner and it works like a charm. I never had an issue on them and it is as smooth as a baby's bottom. I have heard some pros and cons about them, especially when you are hooked up on a big fish. As for my experience I have nothing but good to say about the captivas. As Cygnus wrote, maybe you just ran into a bad batch.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

kermic said:


> thanks cygnus- yet another person who can atest that the captivas are well worth their $. just curious cygnus- why not use your captivas on the beach? I've had no problems whatsoever on the beach as well. Why the emcast?


After comparing the spool widths I can see how the Daiwa Emcast (and Emblem) will cast farther. The width and depth of the spool go along ways towards increasing distance with a spinning outfit. Thats why I chose the Captiva over the Penn SS (black and gold version) bacause the depth of the spool was so great. The Captiva has a better spool design than the SS in my opinion. Don't get me wrong, I have 2 6000's I use on 12' poles and they cast great. I upgraded my rod to a Tica hvy and put the Emcast on it and was so impressed I got a second one. That being said I have 4 or 5 captivas still in use and I do take one with me to the beach as a backup.

The 'reel' reason I don't use the captiva at the beach ??? I have succumbed to the dark side   

I am using conventionals now  
525mag and slosh30

Love them casting reels for the surf


----------



## kermic (Aug 15, 2006)

Chris- If you are having trouble with your anti-reverse, it could be your ar bearing. have you checked it to make sure it is installed properly or if there is something wrong with it? The only reason I can think that you are having problems with the AR.


----------



## kermic (Aug 15, 2006)

cygnus- that's exactly what I thought you were going to say about the emcast. i agree with you 100% about the penn ss- that is why i haven't bought one. they are very durable, probably more so then the captivas, but i know the captivas cast further. this summer i was sandwiched (on the beach) between 2 guys who were both fishing penn ss. i was outcasting them every time- and we were all fishing exactly the same line, pole length & bait. I know b/c we were sharing the bait. The only difference was their reels (as far as equip.). I would agree that the emcast has a better spool design for distance. i am still holding hope that penn will come out with a emcast spool design. still won't buy a daiwa, but i do like the design of that spool. i think you'll see that penn will come out with something like that, for the beach.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

kermic said:


> ... i think you'll see that penn will come out with something like that, for the beach.


They did (sort of) its called the 525 MAG    

I am in love with my 12 Tica 6-12 Cast + penn 525 MAG combo ... can't ya tell :beer: 

I hope they do though ... it would be nice.

you seem to have a problem with Daiwa??? why?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Penn anything*

Just to be controversial, I have to say Penn anything is in the hall of shame - not for performance - but for Penn's handling of online dealers. While I have one Penn reel and will continue to use it, I will not buy another Penn reel simply because I don't like what they have done not letting online only stores buy and sell their reels.


----------



## kermic (Aug 15, 2006)

husky- i don't know anything about penn's policy of online dealers so I won't comment.

cygnus- i get where you are coming from on the conventionals. i am a spinning guy, always have been, always will. On the daiwa's- i have used some daiwa's & shimanos in the past, never been impressed. again, penn's have never let me down.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

They are trying to fix the price on their reels. To do this, they will not supply reels to stores that do not have a brick and mortar store. 

The only reason I can see for doing this is to protect their larger dealers who do have brick and mortar stores. Penn gets paid the same regardless of who sells it and how much they sell it for.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

cocoflea said:


> I have to disagree about the Okuma I've had nothing but joy with it


Ditto.

But anything from Sears :--| 

(yes it's been a few years)


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

The Hall of Shame is for anything, from any brand, that you looked at in the store and said....

"This'll do"...

or,

"This is just as good as"...

or, 

"Maybe this'll last a while"...

and then you bought it anyway, knowing you should have bought something else...

99 times out of 100, you get what you pay for, no more, no less.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

kermic said:


> Chris- If you are having trouble with your anti-reverse, it could be your ar bearing. have you checked it to make sure it is installed properly or if there is something wrong with it? The only reason I can think that you are having problems with the AR.


havent checked it,not wasting my time dont use the reels any more either threw 2 away but that one small taht i just use it to catch bluegills in a pond....ill use reels i can count on that wont break when im after real fish..30+ black drum, and ocassional yearling reds i need to be able to count on my lil spinners,...i could see the reelfoot flex forward when i had blues or carp on..a flexing frame/reelfoot on both the small reels and one that broke on teh big reel,dont seem like lemons to me(3 outta 3 ) but a design and structural problem...ill stick to daiwa for my spinners...capricorn/ss 1600 aint done me wrong..fyuture spinners will be daiwa as well,unless avet will come out with some finally

if you catch fish on yours,and have no troubles,great,but ive lost all confidence in em,and when i hook a monster, i want to have confidence in my gear, ill stick with reels that dont break within 2 months


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

Just a word or two about Captivas.....About 8 months ago I picked up several, new still in the sealed clamshell packs from a local pawnshop(probably stolen and sold to the pawnshop) .....then stopped by one of the best tackle shops in Virginia Beach (PA Distributers) and asked Anthony, the owner, how he'd rate the Captivas....he said that some were made here in the USA and some were produced somewhere in Asia...and even though they looked identical on the outside, the insides were not the same...and if you ever needed a repair on one, it might be tough to get a part that would fit your particular reel......so basically there are 2 types of Captivas floating around in our world.....which kind of explains why some of you guys swear "BY" yours ....and others just swear "AT" theirs..........end of story.....Howie


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

So Howie,

Are the good one's from overseas, or from here?


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

I'd bet the good ones are made here


----------



## kermic (Aug 15, 2006)

I wouldn't doubt fireball's claim, as I have heard the same thing. I know Penn is trying to compete in the spinner market- against low end okuma, daiwa's, & even lower end shimano's. I still don't think the captivas are bad for their price. I do think their ssg & ssm are much better for the surf- workhorses. If I'm pulling in monster fish I'd prefer to have my spinfisher there no doubt.


----------



## echo_island (Jan 15, 2006)

i kinda like my okuma inspira. i've got a bunch of reels and this one has stood up. most of the cheaper ones seem to be junk.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

J walker...fix them first and the are fine...lol


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm completely prejudiced against Penn. I used to be in the tackle business, dealt with all the major distributors, Henry's, Folsom, etc. I've had great dealings with Shimano and Folsom. Any problems I've had with my personal equipment, they've dealt with it pretty quickly. I even had a Shimano rep replace one of my rods when it was stolen.  

As for Okuma, I've owned one. DORIGHT has it now with my 12' Tsunami heaver. We run an Okuma 50W on our boat and it works, but the drag leaves alot to be desired.

Penn used to run on the whole "Made in the USA" bit but now the Captivas and other lowend reels are made overseas.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Of all the reels I own,I wouldn't say any of them were crap.The worst I own though would have to be a couple of Penn Power Graphs.The drags suck and they back off as you fish.One broke a main gear but they are still used as bait reels.
As far as best bang for the buck,I just got a couple of Daiwa Excelers for Christmas.One for my son and one for me.I had my son hooked up to a screamer a couple of weeks ago and it handled with no problems.Allthough they're only a couple of weeks old,I think they're worth the money.


----------



## kermic (Aug 15, 2006)

I would wholeheartedly agree that the power graph is a junker- I don't think Penn advertises anything different on that reel.


----------



## echo_island (Jan 15, 2006)

i think the reason the power graphs suck is the quality control. i have had them early on and they weren't too bad.


----------

